# Invicta 7: Joanne Calderwood says her dream opponent is herself



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From BloodyElbow:












> Invicta's seventh event is stacked. Top tier talent is bursting at the seams, and for diehard fans of women's MMA, the long wait will finally be over. Among the quality athletes featured is a Scottish push kick powerhouse named Joanne Calderwood. She holds a pristine 7-0 record and her fights are always action packed symphonies of violence.
> 
> Recently, my MMA Sentinel co-host, Iain Kidd interviewed Joanne, and it's probably a good thing, because as I sat recording that interview, I swear I could only understand every third or fourth word. If I was able to decipher a whole sentence, I was doing well. When you put two Scots on the phone together, their vocal pace naturally increases to an incomprehensible speed that most Americans find impossible to understand.
> 
> ...


With another UFC this weekend it's easy to forget there's MMA action going on elsewhere. Let alone a British fighter, any other 'JoJo' fans here looking forward to Invicta 7?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

There's a ton of MMA going on this weekend and most weekends actualy. The UFC is trying to stifle the market and make themselves the only brand which is a great shame as there is some good stuff being put on. Invicta are great, run by passionate people and on a shoestring but still putting together compelling competition. Ill be watching!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I find the women have more to prove to the casual MMA audience so they always try harder, and fight harder and the fights are some of the most exciting you'll see. Torres vs Herrig will be great too, Tecia Torres had a K-1 fight recently (under the rules, not the Org. banner) and Herrig being a Muay Thai specialist I'm looking forward to it.


----------

